# $100,000 Dream Time!!



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

If you just won $100,000 what would you do with it??? Break it down dollar for dollar until the $100,000 is all spent... :smile:


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

10,000: Get a decent truck or suv to haul the dogs
10,000: SPCA 
10,000: Help friends 
10,000: Buy my best friend her dream horse 
10,000: In the bank for emergencies 
40,000: Would go to my mom 
10,000: Would go to David


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Simple- pay down my house so I can retire one day.

Hubby would say lets invest in some property some where..... I say lets pay off what we owe so we can play more and work less.

Julie


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

$50,000 pay off existing debt

$30,000 buy 30 foot trailer to live and travel in. The plan is to travel from club to club in nice areas of the US. Where I can find employment as an EMT 

$10,000 for some kick ass vacatation/s, never been on a real vacation

$10,000 in the bank for emergencies

$0 for anybody else, cause I'm a bitch like that!


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> If you just won $100,000 what would you do with it??? Break it down dollar for dollar until the $100,000 is all spent... :smile:


Well first off I would have to pay state and federal taxes. So I would guess I would lose about $33,000. I would then bailout myself and pay off my car and build my wife a pool.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> If you just won $100,000 what would you do with it??? Break it down dollar for dollar until the $100,000 is all spent... :smile:


$38,000 - pay off mortgage
$25,000 - finish my basement (add a bedroom) and garage, new front porch / re-roof / soffit / fascia, maybe a couple new windows with leftovers.
$5,000 - pay misc debts
$10,000 - a decent vehicle for hauling dogs
$3,000 - custom kennels for vehicle
$5,000 - a vinyl vehicle-wrap advertisement
$3,000 - buy a cage bank to make life so much easier!
$1,000 - mad money
$10,000 - save


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Pay off car, house and buy a better dog-mobile: $50,000
Savings: $25,000
Begin building an indoor/outdoor training facility: $25,000


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Christen, you forgot about ME. shame


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerry
I would not forget you !!!!
I would take you out for a burrito ....... or some McDonalds


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

McD's Dollar menu again, Terry?


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

$49,950 to pay off cars and debt. 

$50 to get Jerry's Mystery Mobile a sweet new paint job. 

$25,000 Kennels/Training

$25,000 Savings


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would clone my dog:---) . Pay off house, truck and boat. Then try to start my own club.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

> $50 to get Jerry's Mystery Mobile a sweet new paint job.


Like this?


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Christen Adkins said:


> Like this?


 
Needs more stickers. I like the colors for him though... what ya think jerry??


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Christen
McD's is Jerry's favorite, his wife can hardly get him off the playground when they go.
Michael
the van needs more pink if you are going to do it for Jerry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No respect, no respect. 

I do kind like that van though.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> No respect, no respect.
> 
> I do kind like that van though.


It would be awesome! A couple of QK9C stickers and some kennels... and you're rollin


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know, do you think that he would be noticed around town??


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Noticed, heck , when people see Bentley they say," Look there's Bentley, that man must be his owner."


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

WOW...$100g

Have to say the I would give half to my parents (after taxes) so that they could relax about the retirement-social security money stuff. 

$5g to each sister (2), and my kid

The rest....not sure...a trip to Ireland and Europe maybe.....and then some revisions on the kennels.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That van brought a tear to my eye. I painted a few van murals in the 70s.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If I put it all towards education loans, I'd still owe another 15-25K by the end. And I didn't even go out of state. 

:-({|=:-({|=:-({|=


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

First thing i would do, is use some money to by a motorhome, and a trailer for the dogs.

Then would be dog stuff, and trainers.

Then I'd like to put at least 5k in the bank.

I don't know how that works out money wise, but i'm pretty sure that would be most of it. Motorhomes are expensive.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Pay off my truck and camper, my comfy home away from home with the dogs or mules.
Get my dream competition dog.
Help my nieces and nephew get reliable cars. 
Down payment on my retirement house and property. Though I would probably just save this part for now.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If I put it all towards education loans, I'd still owe another 15-25K by the end. And I didn't even go out of state.
> 
> :-({|=:-({|=:-({|=


 
Holy s**t. I didn't know it cost that much. Just goes to show ya vets must do it for the love and not the money. =D>


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

OK, 

$50,000 for a kennel and training facility start
$5,000 for a Bronco that I could have custom kennels fitted in
$10,000 for my parents
$10,000 to my siblings ($5,000 each)
$25,000 SAVINGS


$100,000 doesn't go far these days! My student loans thank god were minimal otherwise I'd be paying like Maren. 

Courtney


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

$50,000 for one of those high priced protection dogs I see for sale all of the time. Use $10,000 for a shrink to check my head for paying that much for a dog. $25,000 for paying bail for kicking the ass of the person that sold me the dog. Then use the rest to pay off my wife for putting up with me.


----------

